# senn vs Sony vs Koss - Earphones



## ankushkool (Jan 1, 2010)

I own creative ep-630 and want to upgrade to a better earphones. my budget is around 1.5k. i did some research n narrowed down to : 

Sennheiser CX-180

Sony MDR-EX35LP

Koss KSC9

any other suggeestion are also welcome.
i mostly listen to rock/metal so need good bass.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 1, 2010)

also how is ep-830?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 2, 2010)

i think sennheiser are always overpriced . i haven't heard cx180 but heard cx300 and cx400. they are good but way to much overpriced. 

Personally didn't liked Sony MDR-EX35LP , sounded muddy to me .

if you prefer clear sound then try philips shs 9700 or Soundmagic PL30. if you prefer heavy bass you can get the sonys.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 2, 2010)

Sennheiser cx300 have poor bass..but clean sound


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 2, 2010)

is phillips really good!!! better than senn, Sony, Koss n creative?
i already have creative ep-630!!!

---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------

senn cx180 is around 1.4k is it worth it? is it better than ep-630?


----------



## Tamoghno (Jan 2, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> is phillips really good!!! better than senn, Sony, Koss n creative?
> i already have creative ep-630!!!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:04 PM ----------
> ...



i also have EP630 ( and PL30 ) . philips 9700 is by far one of the best i've heard , better than cx300 , so i guess it should be better than cx180. philips are very good value for money , at this budget its definitely better than senn and sony . creative have more bass less clarity  .koss i haven't heard .


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 3, 2010)

umm... just waiting for few more opinions b4 i finally go 4 one. has anyone tried koss?


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone.... ?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a Sennheiser CX-180 Street II model. The sound quality and ambience is good. Better than an EPx30. In Sony, try getting MDR EX-76LP. Its better than 35LP. Never used a Koss one. Sennheiser gives 2 year warranty on its products while creative and sony comes with no warranty support. My CX-180 is having a problem and need to send for repair


----------



## ankushkool (Jan 23, 2010)

how much did it cost? n have u tried cx 200? is there much diff in performance?


----------



## Lucky_star (Jan 24, 2010)

cx-180 cost me 1400 bucks. As far as I know, there isn't much difference in Cx 180 and cx 200.


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 1, 2010)

any more opinions?


----------



## mayanksharma (Feb 1, 2010)

@ankush,
Just go for Sony MDR-EX35LP!


----------



## ankushkool (Feb 2, 2010)

"growin old is mandatory... growin up is optional..." 

---------- Post added at 09:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:43 AM ----------

thanks a lot


----------



## kuki_295 (Feb 2, 2010)

i am also looking for new earphones. i had sony mdr-ex35lp but they stopped working as the chord broke internally due to stretching, anyways now i am looking for some different earphone(its not that i didn't liked 35lp just wanna try something different)

after reading posts i am confused b/w Philips and Sennheiser.


----------

